# Smoke shacks at vail??



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Local knowledge sucker.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is one located just off the trail in the trees...


----------



## thebassman (Mar 19, 2008)

We got 5 locals to tell us step by step directions but the mountain is just too enormous we found none. Is the only logical way of finding them to get somebody to take us there?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> There is one located just off the trail in the trees...


I found that one last time out :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

thebassman said:


> We got 5 locals to tell us step by step directions but the mountain is just too enormous we found none. Is the only logical way of finding them to get somebody to take us there?


I'd run with that logic.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA that snowboard has a leash.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Freedom shacks..........


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

thebassman said:


> Me and my buddy spent the entire day yesterday hiking around looking for smoke shacks but with no avail.


You should have tried doing some snowboarding instead


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

buggravy said:


> You should have tried doing some snowboarding instead


LOL. I don't know why but I lost it. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

buggravy said:


> You should have tried doing some snowboarding instead


I agree with this. WTF? If I'm gonna spend all day looking for a shack, I might as well just build my own.

In fact, I might do that up at Loveland over the summer.


----------



## thebassman (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you kidding me? I didnt even snowboard? How do you think we got to these places of interest? How do you think we got around the mountain. You guys are all a bunch of washed up trolls.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL!

You're the one who said you guys spent ALL DAY HIKING.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

thebassman said:


> Are you kidding me? I didnt even snowboard? How do you think we got to these places of interest? How do you think we got around the mountain. You guys are all a bunch of washed up trolls.


You're the one that couldn't follow directions and went hiking, now I don't know about you but I go to resort to snowboard not to walk around looking for a spot to get high. I also understand the "if you're not a local you're fucked" mentality.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Seriously just have your safety meetings on the lift so you only have to worry about riding on the way down.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You are/were in Colorado, just stop on the trail and smoke. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's true. I think the main reason there aren't more huts built at Loveland is because everyone just smokes right there in the Rock House at the top of Lift 1.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

In my best Obi-Wan voice......."that is not the rockhouse you are looking for"


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmmm dont get up to the mountains much but never new such things even existed. If im going smoke i just do it on the way up or the way in then im good for the day. Got a very low tolerance then again im not permastoned or even smoke everyday so eh.


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> It's true. I think the main reason there aren't more huts built at Loveland is because everyone just smokes right there in the Rock House at the top of Lift 1.


No shit... I made the mistake (for me, anyway) of eating lunch in there one day. I was the only one that didn't have a bowl. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I was so scared I'd get called on a random the next week.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

I tend to carry a couple of lighters with me during the winter. I find stoners are willing to pay a decent amount for a working lighter when they realize they forgot/dropped/lost/otherwise can't find their lighter while trying to smoke on the lift. I end up with people smoking on the lift several times a year.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't smoke anymore but my buddy does. He smokes right on the groomers. Nobody is really watching you man bring a pipe hit the bowl then continue to board.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

Music Moves said:


>


thats pretty bitchin i must say. you could keep your bong there and pack that fucker with snow, and other stuff too of course.


----------

